# Uses for the Leman Russ variants?



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm planning on getting a nice squadron of Leman Russ Executioners some time soon, but is there really any point in having them? The same goes for the Leman Russ conqueror that I already have... I mean, looking at their weapons and stats, the standard battle tank can do anything the variants can do, only better and for less points! 

Take the conqueror for example: sure, I can rattle off 15 shots and destroy anything with a 4+ or worse save (assuming, of course, that I hit a few times!), but the Battle cannon would do so much more damage, and it's more powerful anyway!

I really like the variants of the 'Russ, but can they do anything that the standard tank can't? How would I best use them? 

Also, what variant would you recommend I make my last squadron out of for my Emperor's Hammer Tank Company?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

The rules for the Conqueror were written for 3rd edition, when you couldn't move and fire Ordinance. It is largely redundant now, apart from looking good!

The Annihilator and Exterminator varients is good for 'pillbox' duties in a static gunline setup. Just pick between them according to your opponent.
Vanquishers are an excellant anti tank and anti infantry weapon, but most of the time a Leman russ will do the job just as well.

What have you got in the company at the moment. I'd go for 6 Russ and 3 Vanquishers, then another vanquisher as HQ


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the Conqueror as the command tank (w/ 3 heavy bolters), 3 Leman russes (two w/ lascannons, one w/ 3 heavy bolters), I'm planning on getting 3 Executioners (same sponsons etc. as Russes), and I'm not sure about the last three. I was thinking either Demolishers or Vanquishers, but a lot of people seem to like the Exterminator so I'm not sure.


----------



## The Black Parade (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm running a Vanquisher HQ, 3 Vanquishers, 3 LR w LC, and 3 Demolishers with LCs and MMs.


----------

